# 1999 VW T4 Trident Autosleeper 12 v socket



## 125241 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've just bought my first campervan. A 1999 VW T4 Trident Autosleeper.
I'm confused with the 12 v socket on the control panel. It is a hole that is smaller than the usual cigar lighter type socket. All 12 v appliances seem to come with the cigar lighter size plug that won't fit. 
Is there anything I can get to plug into this small socket to convert it to the standard size 12 v socket? Any advise much appreciated.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The socket is a DIN type. Plugs and adaptors are available. The adaptor is a good way to go as you can then use any 12v accessory fitted with a normal cigar lighter type plug.

Click Here for where to get an adaptor<<<










and here for the plugs<<<









A DIN Type Plug

:wink: Mike


----------



## 125241 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks very much

Steve


----------

